# Zeus vs Odin vs Ra



## Mist Ninja (Oct 20, 2011)

Which mythological skyfather is stronger?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about Ra, but Zeus was stronger then Odin in mythology.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 20, 2011)

Odin is the weakest, and since i know nothing about Ra, i can't give a definite answer.

Could you post some feats for Ra.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

I read up on him just now. He created himself and everything else (other Gods and humans) out of sheer loneliness (he was alone in the universe). Sounds like a pretty powerful Creator God to me. He might even be more powerful then Zeus, but I think that Egyptian Gods can die.



Every night he fights and kills this guy.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

It's a toss-up between Zeus and Ra.


----------



## Plague (Oct 21, 2011)

The "real" God (and by real I mean the main religions in america) obliterates all 3 with a thought. But my vote goes to Ra since I just plain like him better hahaha


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 21, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> The "real" God (and by real I mean the main religions in america) obliterates all 3 with a thought. But my vote goes to Ra since I just plain like him better hahaha



If by "real god" you mean a biblical god I think you might be wrong as god's feat don't have him as all omnipotent in the bible, as people wish he were.

Can't get into this as its not allowed though.


----------



## Masa (Oct 21, 2011)

Ra is the sun. If you go by real world facts, this gives him more power than anything the other gods have show. Of course the ancient Egyptians had limited knowledge of astrophysics so you could argue that Ra = sun is just hyperbole (but in that case, you'd pretty much have to throw out all discussions of all religious characters).


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 21, 2011)

Masa said:


> Ra is the sun. If you go by real world facts, this gives him more power than anything the other gods have show. Of course the ancient Egyptians had limited knowledge of astrophysics so you could argue that Ra = sun is just hyperbole (but in that case, you'd pretty much have to throw out all discussions of all religious characters).



What?

Limited knowledge of astrophysics would not make it hyperbole.

Ra is the sun, but their sun is not our sun, as it is Ra.

You have to go by their mythology, its like every other OBd match.

If the egyptians say Ra is the sun and the sun is a average human sized being thats what we would go by. If they say its a guy thousands of kilometers tall and nuclear powered thats what we would go by.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 21, 2011)

Olympians could casually transform the souls of living beings into star constellations

In some accounts, Typhon destroyed multiple constellations prior to his conflict with Zeus

Just being a sun god will not be sufficient to defeat Zeus.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 21, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> If by "real god" you mean a biblical god I think you might be wrong as god's feat don't have him as all omnipotent in the bible, as people wish he were.
> 
> Can't get into this as its not allowed though.




That's because no one know if this "god" exists or not...the bible is just man's word which I find is ridiculous because it tells a bunch of lies.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

> The *"real" God* (and by real I mean the main religions in america) obliterates all 3 with a thought. But my vote goes to Ra since I just plain like him better hahaha



Not everyone here believes that he's the real one so don't start this.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I'm not sure about Ra, but Zeus was stronger then Odin in mythology.



Odin killed Fenrir in Ragnarok, a Wolf so big just by opening his mouth could touch both earth and the sky, though it's true that he died along with him. The best feats from Zeus I recall now are mountain busting in his fight with Typhon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2011)

Ra is more powerful than Zeus if I recall Zeus can still be killed .


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

Greek Gods are truly inmortal, however they can still be knocked or crippled.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> Ra is more powerful than Zeus if I recall Zeus can still be killed .



I'm pretty sure Greek gods can't be killed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> I'm pretty sure Greek gods can't be killed.



Can't titans or Zeus brothers kill him if given the chance?


----------



## RWB (Oct 21, 2011)

Titans are immortal as well. And no, they can't be killed.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 21, 2011)

Typhon, to give another example, couldn't permamently kill Zeus even with the suitable powers and opportunity, so instead he removed every single sinew in his body in an incapacitation attempt.

Same deal with Typhon: when he was violently intoxicated and inhibited with wine from a vineyard under the Fates' custody, Zeus still couldn't just dispatch him with lightning, so instead he buried his entire mass under the Earth and smashed a mountain on top of his head, resulting in the creation of Mt. Etna when Typhon responded with a blaze of fire. And Typhon is still indicated to be alive centuries later, with the periodic eruptions of the volcano attributed to his breath.

And Zeus/Typhon are at least well beyond mere mountain-busting: most accounts attribute Typhon's size alone as reaching the stars in height and having an armspan thousands of kilometres across. And his initial clash with the chief Olympian affected all layers of the world (sky, land and the Underworld), boiled away oceans and triggered natural disasters globally.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

> Odin killed Fenrir in Ragnarok, a Wolf so big just by opening his mouth could touch both earth and the sky, though it's true that he died along with him. The best feats from Zeus I recall now are mountain busting in his fight with Typhon.



Exactly, Zeus beat Typhon a monster who was so large that the top of it's head brushed the stars.

And then there's the fact that Greek Gods don't die while the Norse ones do die.

And he's far beyond mountain busting. God's like Athena were hurling islands like it was nothing and Zeus is far more powerful then her. Most accounts have him being stronger then all the other Gods combined.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2011)

The problem is from what I read the gods like zeus originated as children from the titans while Ra created himself, other gods and everything.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

^Well I know that much. That's why I said that Ra could be more powerful then Zeus. However, I remember a story about Egyptian Gods killing each other so I'm wondering if they are truly immortal.

As for Marvel. Zeus=Odin<Ra.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 21, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> ^Well I know that much. That's why I said that Ra could be more powerful then Zeus. However, I remember a story about Egyptian Gods killing each other so I'm wondering if they are truly immortal.
> 
> As for Marvel. Zeus=Odin<Ra.



Marvel didn't make any gods as cool as this show



[YOUTUBE]D3vhpk7DhZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

^Mummy Gods? What's next? Werewolves and Vampires? This isn't Twilight.

...


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 21, 2011)

I right now remembered the new Avengers movie for some reason. I expect Thor and Loki to be awesome there.


----------



## RWB (Oct 21, 2011)

I like how the Greek mythology considers the olympians reign of the world the worst from a human view.

Uranos, Gaia, Oceanos= Golden Age
Kronos= Silver Age
Zeus and Co= Bronze Age.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 21, 2011)

> I right now remembered the new Avengers movie for some reason. I expect Thor and Loki to be awesome there.



It looks like it. Chris Hemsworth is an awesome Thor.


----------



## Riddler (Oct 21, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Olympians could casually transform the souls of living beings into star constellations
> 
> In some accounts, Typhon destroyed multiple constellations prior to his conflict with Zeus
> 
> Just being a sun god will not be sufficient to defeat Zeus.



It depends on what constitutes a "sun" and "constellations" in each verse/mythology. You can't use modern world knowledge on celestial bodies when talking about a verse/mythology in which Earth is the center of the "universe" and there is a guy in a chariot/barge bringing light to us every day.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 21, 2011)

that's true: it was more to counter the point that Ra automatically bests either Zeus (and Odin really, by extension) merely based on "authority" as the god of the Sun.

As for the parallels? I've mostly seen people on here arguing such aspects of mythology in a modern "scientific" context, but if the common consensus is against that, I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 21, 2011)

I would say Re > Zeus > Odin. 

Since Re created the universe and all life inside(going by some version through masturbation), he should be the winner. However him having not that much well known myth with feats and him being mixed up with Horus makes it hard to give him some reliable feats.

Zeus fight with Typhon is probably the most impressive thing he has.

Odin was never that powerful. He should be the weakest.


So either Re or Zeus win.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 21, 2011)

I still kinda apply scientific interpretations to the ancient mythical feats of the suns and stars, but the whole universe is what's too damn confusing and wacky. :\


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 22, 2011)

We should argue myths according to the cosmology of the time. If for example stars are just lights in the sky above the earth and nothing else, we can't equate them to the scientific definition of stars.


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 22, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> We should argue myths according to the cosmology of the time. If for example stars are just lights in the sky above the earth and nothing else, we can't equate them to the scientific definition of stars.



This. And if someone wants to make a mythology match including a Galilein' world view and modern physics, he could still specify it.


Also we'd need some Expert on Egypt myth here. Someone who knows more than their creation myths and the Osiris-being-sliced-into-pieces-by-Seth myth.


----------



## Solrac (Oct 22, 2011)

Egyptian religion has tons of abstract and esoteric myticism behind it... Thelema anyone?


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking back at this thread I will answer my own question. Ra absolutely slaughter stomps Zeus.

Ra is equivalent to a first generation god. Zeus a fourth generation. I would now say that Seth is more atronger than him. While not as strong as all of the three brothers combined he,  Set might be able to take two of the big three alone. He fought Chaos along side Ra and was his most faithful leutenen.


Ra is a premordial and far above Zeus in the food chain.

His closest greek equivalent would be Phanes, premordial of light and order who fought with chaos.

The tier list of greek gods go like this.

Chaos

Chronos/Akane/Phane/Nyx/Tartarus/Erebus/


Giga/Oranus/Eros/Phontus

Titans

olympian gods

Phanes was the first king of the gods, though Chronos[time/father time] and Ananke[fate] seems stronger.


After phanes came nyx godess of night after nyx came oranus after him came Kronos who WITH the help of all three brothers was cut and defeated. Nyx alone scared Zeus shitless to the point where he did not attack Hypno her son .


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 12, 2012)

So to answer the question to this thread. That I myself once made.
Before i learned much about greek mythology and egyptian mythology.


Ra sodomises Zeus. Ironically the only fourth generation god who defeated a premordial is Ad?neus[Hades] or [the unseen one] as is his real name. Who ovethrew Erebus Nyx`s husband. 
Erebus and why erabus is called Hades. After the titanomachy Erebus was enraged and conspired to overthrow the olympians Hades learned about the conspiricy and attacked him unseen. He threw Erabus into tartarus. From that point on Hades became lighter than tartarus. It is also the reason why Erabus is called Hades. And why Nyx who is Erebu's wife goes to Tartarus during the day and Himera Erabus daughter premordial of day goes to tartarus during night.


I always picture this fight like darth vader and palpatine in ROTJ.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice necro...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2012)

did this really need to be necro'd

locking


----------

